# Faro: need somewhere to crash for 6 hours



## consth1 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi, i know this is the cheekiest post you have ever read, but am landing in Faro at 23:15 on 13/08/10 and had it all planned to be picked up from the jetty opposite the marina in my mates tender and to then spend 2 weeks on his boat, however boat is not in the water cos of a problem and i need to get a train to Portimao at 7:12 on the 14/08/10, so need to kill about 6 hours. 

Can't get a cheap hostel, all booked up, and didn't fancy spending 70 Euros on half a night in a hotel. 

Any ideas, or does someone have a room, veranda, garden chair, anything I can crash in till my train whisks me away. 

Otherwise its the station, anyone know if I can even get in and maybe crash in the waiting room. 

cheers
Howard

ps, can contact me on howconst at hotmail . com or +447890470793.


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

it is a bit checky..but if you dont ask you dont get......lol

Hope you get offered something.


----------

